# mushrooms in my moss?



## Nerdiemonkeys (Jul 11, 2010)

i have had this issue since the start... I've been pulling them as i see them but i keep getting little Orange mushrooms growing in my moss? i even bought all new moss when i switched tanks and still they grow.... i get the packaged dehydrated moss... are these mushrooms at all hazordous to my frog?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, fungi are a normal part of a viv and nothing to worry about.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Mushrooms are actually something that people are always asking questions about how they can get them to grow in their viv. 

I love some good old fungi/mushrooms/slime molds as they can really add to the appeal of the tank. Sometimes, they can even be a way to tell that the conditions are ripe for frogs in the tank. 

If you search for it, there's even a thread where people are showing off their fungi. Very interesting thread indeed. 

-Matt


----------



## Nerdiemonkeys (Jul 11, 2010)

what a releif! here i was worried... lol I'm glad it shows that were doing something right were always tryin to see what we can do to make the tank better always lookin for that next best thing


----------



## Wyoming frogger (Dec 18, 2009)

My concern has always been how I can keep them growing. They seem to go through seasons, then they're gone. They're cool while they last.


----------

